# SCORE!!!



## austexdude

Someone moved out and the owner let anyone take what they could get. I got me over a LB of silver, 20 lbs copper, 20 lbs aluminum, and many other things.

I also got about 5 lbs of X-Ray film.

Question? How much silver does the film contain...the xrays were taken 2 years ago.


----------



## teabone

Five dollars worth at the most, and thats being generous. It takes thousands of pounds of film to make it worthwhile.
Unexposed film will yield the most silver per pound, while exposed film is less. Generally between twenty cents and a dollar and of course this depends on the spot price.


----------



## koebeef

I have a guy who pays 2.50 per pound Canadian Dollars for Xray films.


----------



## teabone

Either you are mistaken or he's an idiot .There is no way someone would pay that much for x-ray film and make any money.
The most per pound I have ever seen was around 1.25 and that was for green film and back last summer when silver spiked up to around eighteen dollars a troy ounce.
Unless you're talking about lithographs , then that would be more feasible.


----------



## koebeef

I am talking about the black xray films...I have a quote at 2.50 CAD last week on it.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Standard, modern, rare earth, black (developed) x-ray film contains an average of 0.1 troy oz of silver per pound. At today's market, that's $1.37/pound. Undeveloped (green) rare earth film runs about 0.2 tr.oz./pound. If the film is DryView, it will run between 0.04 and 0.1 tr.oz/pound, whether developed or undeveloped. DryView uses heat for development and, therefore, no silver is washes off. Developed DryView looks the same as black rare earth. Undeveloped Dryview looks like a sheet of clear (usually blue) plastic. DryView can be distinguished by holding a lighter flame under a clear (non-black) area of the film for a second or two. If the spot turns black, it is DryView.

In most areas, there are small film buyers. They accumulate film and sell to larger companies. These larger companies accumulate 40,000# truckloads and ship to one of several large film refiners spread across the country. If you are lucky enough to be near a film refiner, you can sell for about 65%, or more, of the silver content. If not, you can sell to an accumulator and receive about 20% to 50% of the value, depending on the buyer's position in the daisy chain. Some buyers and refiners won't accept DryView, since it is more difficult to process.


----------



## Smitty

2.50 CAD = 1.98 USD as of this posting. So that the two groups do not see such a large difference in numbers. There is still a very substantial difference from 1.98 to 1.25


----------



## goldsilverpro

The following chart gives the average amount of silver on various types of film. The chart represents about 99% of all the silver-bearing film in the world. Make no mistake about it, these numbers are very accurate - exceptions are rare and are usually lower rather than higher - for example, chest x-rays can run quite low. They represent 1000's of assays on millions of pounds of film. Here again, they are averages. If you sell, you will never receive these numbers. You will be lucky to get 65%.

The high price you were offered could only have been possible because of 4 things: (1) The buyer is an idiot - unlikely. (2) The film is older than 1985. Most X-ray shots have dates on them. (3) The film is Industrial x-ray film, which appears to be solid black with no margins. (4) The film is actually Litho film.

The names BMX, CMX, and NMX were terms given at that time but are still used today in the trade. Dark room scraps (DRS) are just that - screw ups, test runs, inadvertently exposed green film, etc. DRS contains regular developed black film, clear sheets with no black on them, and green undeveloped sheets. If there are no green sheets in DRS, somebody probably removed them. Undeveloped and developed DryView have the same amount of silver on them. Undeveloped DryView looks like a clear sheet of plastic - usually blue.

EDIT: As per the helpful suggestions from a couple of members, I have decided to remove the chart from this thread and give it out on a PM basis only. If you want a copy, PM me. I will give it out to anyone that has made at least 10 forum posts. I might change my mind later but, for now, that's the way it is.


----------



## Palladium

Great info GSP. XXXXXXX :wink:

Post in forum book by link only :wink:


----------



## goldsilverpro

I just made some edits, Ralph. Please keep this info for forum users only. Don't spread it all over the world.


----------



## Palladium

:idea:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,my Dear Friend:

I can not belive what I am reading....Must anybody have 10 posts,at least,to have the right to get an information?...Forum users only?...Come on,Chris...we are all users with rights and obligations.

You have provided more than 1631 wise advices,you are one of the giants of this Forum...you are worldwide famous and finally this is what the Forum is for.... GOLD REFINERS HELPING ONE ANOTHER!.

I will love to read that nice information you have about silver contents in films,,come on,GSP,change your mind and post it here.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## goldsilverpro

Everybody is world famous - in some circles!

That's right. If you want the free info that cost me 4 years of my life, that cost 10 posts. That's what the ticket costs. Cheap! You have no rights, just aspirations. Anyone who thinks they have rights is deluded.


----------



## Oz

Perhaps a way of looking at this is that as Juan pointed out GSP has given free advice over 1,631 times in an industry that is typically extremely secretive. My hat is off to him for that! His words have helped me greatly. Imagine if someone who has silver recovery as his main refining income had a neighbor that did a Google search and get data like that, then decide to compete with him causing him to lose his income, because it was now common knowledge causing profit margins to go near zero.

What kind of value can one put on the data collected on film yields that may cover as much as 40 years of experience is GSP’s case. Harold is another person with many years experience in refining that shares much knowledge here, but has no further financial interest in refining. Having sold his refining business he has so far resisted requests to write a book, he shares his knowledge for the love of the process. GSP may still have a financial interest either in doing refining or as a consultant. If you were a producer or buyer of precious metal scrap what would his experience be worth to you in determining you were not being had and received or paid fair value for wastes? 

A chart like that is the kind of thing that would sell a book in and of itself. I would love to see some of our members with a lifetime of experience write books sharing their knowledge and yet receiving just monetary compensation for it. It has been some time since a good book for the layman or apprentice in refining has come out with current data, let alone on scrap available with yield data.

This forum is indeed truly amazing in the amount of information that is shared about a secretive industry and there have already been problems with people stealing and selling forum information and processes. It is an amazing thing that it is being offered to those with 10 posts or more for free. This only restricts it to active members instead of people that would lurk as a member or guest and steal it claiming it as their own work and selling it online or publishing it.

If I were in his position I don’t know that I would be so liberal in sharing such a valuable data set for free instead of selling such experience as a consultant for thousands of dollars for 1 day of his time.

Members should be grateful for the contributions that are made here. I am constantly amazed at the fact that some people feel they are somehow “owed” an answer to something by other members.

I thank those here that have contributed to my knowledge for I have certainly contributed less than I have received. It is I that “owe” a debt.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Read your PMs, Juan.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,my Dear Friend:

I do appreciate that you have sent to me the chart...it is very nice....but I think you have to share this knowledge...It is very important to people who recover silver from films.What would happen if every one of us do the same about sharing knowledge?Come on,GSP,change your mind and post it here,change the format to a PDF one and sign it yourself.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## Platdigger

Manuel, why is this soo important to you?
He did not have to post it in the first place.
If I sent you some imformation and said please, keep this between us, would you share it, or try to get me to share it with the world?
Randy


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

OZ:

This is a Forum,a place for sharing and helping...secrets are not allowed,if someone wants to make bussiness with secrets then must go to Shor International or companies like that.

I do not think that GSP has financial interest on doing refining because he is rich,he is a kind of modern King Midas,everything he touches turn to gold (or silver).

Google search is not enough to become a precious metal refiner..it needs knowledge,will and courage because a PM refiner never stops learning.

If we start with this kind of secrets the Forum is doomed to end...nobody will post information.Let us stop this policy of secrecy that only benefited a few and hurt many.

There are not coffins with saddlebags,I mean,nothing will take with us when we die but the knowledge that we provide will last for ever and ever.

Have a nice day.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Randy:

Although it seems not,I am a discreet man so if you send me some confidential information I will not share it with anybody.Look,GSP has sent me the chart...Did I post it here?..of course I did not.I am trying to convence GSP to post it here..a hard task.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## goldsilverpro

Juan,



> This is a Forum,a place for sharing and helping...secrets are not allowed,if someone wants to make bussiness with secrets then must go to Shor International or companies like that.
> 
> If we start with this kind of secrets the Forum is doomed to end...nobody will post information.Let us stop this policy of secrecy that only benefited a few and hurt many.



I think these statements are total BS. You're saying that, because I did this once, it will snowball, everybody will start doing it, and there will be no more forum. I can't remember what it's called, but that type of common faulty reasoning has a name. I remember studying it a college Logic class. I hear examples of it every day when someone uses it as a lame excuse to convince you that you're wrong..

Also, you're assuming that my knowledge belongs to everyone. I won't tell you how much that p****s me off. My knowledge is mine and mine only. Whether I give it away and how I pass it out is only my own business. Read all my 1630 posts and then tell me I don't share my knowledge.

Actually, I'm not holding the info back from anyone. If they want it, all they have to do is participate in the forum.

You're a bright guy and you've been working with silver for a long time. Have you told us everything you know about silver? Why not? Surely you know more than what little you've given us.

As far as I'm concerned, this discussion is finished. Continue it at your own peril.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,my Dear Friend:

I will take the risk and I will continue this discussion at my own peril.
First of all I start offering you an apology....because I am going to continue p****s you off...this is not the first time I p****s you off and I think it will not be the last one.

When a knowledge serves Humanity then ceases to be yours...belongs to Humanity and you have the moral obligation to make it public.Let us imagine that ,right now,you discover a new method for processing gold (ore or scrap) without fume releasing,without using acids or toxic substances and using substances that you can find in a supermarket,I ask you,GSP,would you post it here?...would you make it public? or would you hide it with seven locks to become a kind of Bill Gates in the gold processing industry?.

GSP,you have provided many valuable knowledge through your 1647 posts...but about the Film Chart you posted it FIRST...then "the helpful suggestions of a couple of members" changed your mind and the Film Chart dissapeared.It does not seem fair,you have said that your kwonledge is yours and yours only but this time it was manipulated by "the helpful suggestions of a couple of members".

I do not have secrets with this wonderful Forum...all I know and all my completed investigation is right here....of course,I continuing investigation about new processes...new substances...the reason that I have not posted them is very easy:They are not already finished or they are not working as I expect...and I do not mind to make it public,here is what I am working on:

-Silver content in mirrors
-Gold content in cell phone scrap
-Gold content in tonner cartidges
-Thiosulfate leaching of gold ores instead cyanide process
- Bromine and Iodine leaching of gold
- Organic solvents for gold and PGM

The first three are well advanced...the last three are not working and will need more time.

Your friend
Manuel


----------



## hosef

I have to agree with GSP because I am not a socialist. If I have information that I spent the time to research and compile, then it is mine. If I want to share it, then that is up to me. I *WILL NOT EVER* give up my rights for the good of humanity.


----------



## goldsilverpro

> When a knowledge serves Humanity then ceases to be yours...belongs to Humanity and you have the moral obligation to make it public.



This isn't a cure for cancer. It's just a list of film values. You're blowing this thing out of all proportion.



> Let us imagine that ,right now,you discover a new method for processing gold (ore or scrap) without fume releasing,without using acids or toxic substances and using substances that you can find in a supermarket,I ask you,GSP,would you post it here?...would you make it public?



With something as miraculous as that, I would probably sell it. Altruism has its limits.


----------



## hosef

I wouldn't care if I could keep someone from aging. If it is mine then it is mine.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Hosef:

In this moment,here and now,the world, where paper money was prevailing,that the greed was positive and the money meant power, has stopped to rotate in its axis.

The most powerful tool that this wonderful Forum has it is the free publication of knwoledge.This knowledge will be the engine that drives the Forum Members to improve processes or discover new ones.

When you drink water remember the fountain,nothing annoys God more than ingratitude.

Manuel


----------



## Platdigger

I can be greatful without sharing everything I know with everyone.

"don't cast your pearls before swine"

haha.......that got me....
I am not calling you a pig Manuel....
Randy


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,my Dear Friend:

Believe it or not the recovery of precious metals is so important as cancer cure.Precious metals are non-renewable resources,the recovery processes are hig pollution and it is therefore necessary to develop better processes of recovery.The cure of cancer and the recovering of precious metals point to a common goal:Improving the quality of human life.

So it is very important to share your great knowledge freely with the Forum Members,in fact,you have been doing all the time until you came up with the absurd idea of the 10 posts.

About the imaginary new process for gold that I told you...well..it is not imaginary...this process does exist...its name is AP...the inventor is Mr. Steven Sackett(yes,folks,Mr.Sackett is Steve,The Greatest or lazersteve),this process is FREE available in this forum..Steve´s wonderful web site has many useful processes and information,all FREE...thank God that Steve is in this Forum.Come on,GSP..Does altruism has its limits?.

Have a nice day.

Your friend
Manuel


----------



## JustinNH

Ummm, I must be missing somethign here.

Whats wrong with a requirement that someone participate before they can see something? *We all must register to even view the posts, so why not participate to see information that some would like to have kept to a few?*
Even askign questions raises post count, its not like GSP wants everyone to share 10 facts before they can see the holy grail 

I asked for the information, and in less than a day, I received it. Thanks GSP, as I realize it was YOUR choice to send it to me.
and Thank you to everyone else that has shared information here. 8)


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

JustinNH:

The problem here is that policy Forum established that information is free available...you do not need to pay 10 cents,10 dollars or 10 posts to get it,well,this is what I understand but I must recognize that my english is not good enough,probably I did not read well...Can anybody,please,tell me if we have to pay anything for information posted in this Forum?.

Look,JustinNH,I know that GSP said 10 posts to promote the member´s participation,but,How can,a member with less than 10 posts get the information?..no way,IF the information is free available it will promote members participation..there are more than 5500 members that do not have 10 posts´.

Finally,if you do not want to share your knowledge(whatever the cause) then do not post it...it is up to you.I perfectly known that there will be always selfish and ungrateful people.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## JustinNH

Yes, but we would not have that knowledge if people didn't share. it is their knowledge to give to us. That being said, GSP has every right to say 10 posts, which is very reasonable. it prevents lurkers from just getting information without themselves contributing even an introduction at the very least.

Anyways, Im not trying to argue, just back up that i believe GSP and anyone else has every right to do what they wish. I once again thank everyone who contributes 8)


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

JustinNH:

Do we or do not we have to pay anything for the information posted in this Forum?..that is the question

Manuel


----------



## g_axelsson

Manuel, you are very close to being labeled troll in my view. Not that it matter as I'm not a moderator in this forum.
I don't get it why you are so upset about this. It is not like GSP is keeping anything secret, I see it like he is awarding the members who adds to the forum by participating.
The data isn't that essential, it is a handy tool to calculate values without doing an assay in a narrow area of refining.

Personally I'm all for an open sharing world. So much that I'm engaged in the Swedish Pirate party.  But I don't believe in trying to force someone to share information against their will. You should have tried flattery instead, it would probably have worked a lot better.

On a forum we have no rights and only obligations to follow the rules. You are right, we haven't paid anything but that doesn't give us any rights to other peoples information.

Cool down and apologize before you get banned from the forum. I think you are getting close to that point.

... but, this is only my point of view.

I know, don't feed the trolls.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Nobody is going to get thrown off, but.... 

I want to end this. Concerning this issue, Juan and I are at total opposite poles. I don't agree, and will never agree, with anything he has said. Any further discussion is futile. We've both said all that we need to say. Let's get back to important things.

I went the the giant Kansas City VA today to get an x-ray. I found that all their x-rays are recorded digitally. No more hard copies. No more silver. It won't be long before the entire industry has gone in this direction.


----------



## Oz

Digital cameras have put a decent dent in silver consumption as well. With the current economy, investment silver has been consuming that demand plus some. Electronics will continue to be the big consumer that is put in landfills instead of recovered until prices climb substantially. 

They will.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

g_axelsson:

IF exercise the rights enshrined in all Constitutions of the civilized world(we have all created equal,with the same rights to Life and Freedom) makes me a troll...well...I am glad to be a troll.

I am not upset,perhaps I am disapointted because a man like GSP(with his talent,his great knowledge,his enormous experience and who has helped many people in this Forum) had posted a valuable knowledge and some time after,he deleted it and then asked 10 posts for get it, because a couple of nice gentlemen told him to do it.

I disagree with you about the data,ALL knowledge provided by GSP is very important and essential,since the Film Chart provides silver contents in all films (X ray,Lithographies and films) then becomes an integral part for anyone who wants to recover silver commercially without assying each kind of film.

Flattery?..come on,g_axelsson...since the first time I asked GSP to re-post the Chart...to force GSP to share information against his will?...damn..not even my sons obey me...Why can you think that I am forcing GSP to do anything against his will?..no way...GSP does just as he pleases(right or wrong).

Without taking into account rights and obligations this, Forum has rules...those rules say that information is free available in the Forum....rules must be obeyed (like the song "The winner takes it all"by ABBA,my favorite band).

From the beginning I offered an apology to GSP, I am cool down..as cool as the ice in Swedish,a country that I admire and like a lot but if my way of thinking makes me be banned from this Forum,then I will die like a Viking warrior,fighting,with my face looking at the sun and with my sword in my hand.

Gud välsigne dig.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,my Dear Friend:

I agree with you,let us end.Let us back to work.

Your friend
Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Oz:

You are right,digital cameras do not use silver film but printing a picture needs paper with silver halides,ink jet printer paper is very expensive,inks cartridges are expensive too.

About films and radiographies the new technologies(CTP and digital X ray) will move the old silver process but it does not mean that the silver recovery from films will go away.Industrial radiographies must be stored by 5 years,at least.In this field,there is a lot of silver to recovery.

Regards 

Mnauel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

g_axelsson:

I want to offer you an apology...I am such an idiot...I wrote "Swedish" instead of "Sweden".

Manuel


----------



## Oz

Manuel,

I am not suggesting that the film industry is dead, just dropping off. Most are content to keep pictures in digital format now and seldom print them. To the best of my knowledge printer ink does not contain silver (I could easily be wrong) unless you count the traces from the bottom of the cartridges. 

As x-ray films go digital there will be old supply for some time.

There will always be some supply but it is changing. There will be new uses for silver as well since it is the most reflective and conductive metal. 

I fully expect silver prices to go high enough to bring interest in recovering it from electronics though as we are consuming it even in this downturn of economy faster than it is being mined. Base metal mines are shutting down due to low base metal prices but it should be remembered that 60% or more of the world’s silver comes to us as a by-product of base metal mining primarily lead and zinc.

Yes, I am a fan of silver.


----------



## goldsilverpro

With those great instant print machines everywhere, you can't even consider doing your own photo printing. Wal-mart, in my small home town, has 3 machines. Put in your card, select the pictures you want, crop and zoom. Get your prints in about 2 or 3 minutes. The prints are excellent. I think they charge 27 cents. Zero silver


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Oz:

Yeah...let us expect silver prices arises.Printer ink does not content silver.

Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

GSP,my Dear Friend:

Oh Yes!!!!!....that is progress!!!!...but if you want an enlargement of your picture then it is printed in silver halide paper.

As I know,shooting a picture is done by digital cameras,it is digitally printed on.....silver halide paper!!!!!.That is what I do,shoot with a digital camera,manipulate the file with Photoshop,record it in a stick memory and send it to the photo lab and they print it,digitally,in silver halide paper.So we can recovery the silver from bleach/fix.

Anyway...photography has changed to digital.

Your friend
Manuel


----------



## Platdigger

Not trying to kick up a dead horse here.
But, Manuel, as far as the forum (not the information) being free.....
Noxx does pay money to keep this forum here. 
Not to mention the time it must take to keep this up and going.
Randy


----------



## JustinNH

Even as the photo industry uses less silver, the use of lead free solder is increasing and some of them have silver.


----------



## walter

Hi, I know I don't have many posts under my belt but i just wanted to add my two cents. I have lurked here for sometime and posted very little because I have nothing valuable to contribute in terms of process or technique. Having said that, Gold Silver Pro has always treated the members of this forum with respect and encouragement. He was also very kind to explain some of the basics to me via pm. I think that Manuel doesn't have a leg to stand on. Perhaps he didn't get the info in part because of the pushy and demanding tone he took. 
I certainly would deny what I consider a pushy, wheedling, greedy person access to my intellectual property. In addition, Manuel seems to display subtle sociopathic tendencies. Observe the immediate change in tone after somebody suggested flattery and the fact that he expects to be able to manipulate anyone and everyone into giving him just what he wants without contributing anything. 

sorry,
that was a long post.


----------



## Harold_V

walter said:


> Perhaps he didn't get the info in part because of the pushy and demanding tone he took.


I believe he has the material. His point is that all information should be freely distributed, but, for some, that may not be in their best interest. GSP may have something planned for the future, so he may have all the reasons in the world to keep some of his hard gotten knowledge guarded. Dunno! But I can certainly understand the possibility. 

Truth is, there's not really a free lunch. If someone wishes to treat readers to free knowledge, it is _a gift_, *not an entitlement*. 

Harold


----------



## Oz

Manuel, 

Are you saying that the photo machines in Mexico use silver halide paper? I’m not real sure about the ones in my area but now I will check, I had thought they were silver free here.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Walter:

Would you mind reading the all four pages of my discussion with GSP?.

You have to know the following:

I have many legs to stand on...first,the Forum`s policy,second,the Rights that U.S. Constitution gives me,the Right of Equality of human beings and the Right of free expression.

The info that GSP has kindly provided to me it was not new to me...I knew it since many years ago but it is very important to guys who want to recover silver from films,without assying each film,one of those guys could be you,Walter,so my fighting with GSP to re post the Chart becomes a fight for guys exactly like you,guys who want to know or guys who have just a few (or none) posts and need more participation.To reach these goals knolwledge must be free available.

About you intellectual property (if any) you can do whatever you want but if you ever post an info then keep it posted because nobody is asking you to post anything.

If you want to use flattery it is up to you...flattery will get you nowhere,but do not stop trying.

Finally,I,Manuel, who "seems to display subtle sociopathic tendencies",have posted all the information I have,all my working processes that I use without expecting anything in return and with the sole purpose of sharing my knowledge with guys who want to know,exactlly like you...Walter,do not bite the hand that feeds you.

God bless you.
Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Oz:

Exactly,here in Mexico and all around the world.Digital photography uses digital cameras but the paper prints are made with silver halide paper.

Regards.

Manuel


----------



## Chumbawamba

I tried to resist joining this brouhaha but I can't. Calling Manuel a "psychopath" was a bit unfair. I think his heart is in the right place but he's being a bit too pushy with this and just didn't know when to stop.

Manuel, GSP has every right to choose how he disseminates information that he put time and effort into acquiring. It is intellectual property. That is an abstract concept and is difficult for humans to put their minds around sometimes, but the fact is that GSP expended effort in producing that information, just as he would expend effort in growing, say, some ripe juicy tomatoes. In that case, no one would question that those tomatoes are his to do with as he pleases, because he prepared the soil, planted the seeds, introduced the water, cultivated the plant and harvested the tomatoes. It's harder to see this analogy with intellectual property, i.e. ideas, knowledge, information, because these are concepts that can be duplicated with minimal effort, whereas tomatoes must be grown with hard work and natural resources.

Imagine if his putting the document up in this forum is like him putting his basket of tomatoes out in the center of the town square with a "free" sign on it. After a few people take some tomatoes he decides to take the basket back and give away the tomatoes if other people bring vegetables to the town square to give away as well. So what did GSP do? Well, in fact, he made it so that the town not only enjoyed nice tomatoes, but also lettuce, perhaps peas, carrots, maybe some celery, etc.

By asking that other people who want the document to post at least 10 messages to the forum, he is actually leveraging his valuable intellectual property to encourage other people to contribute their intellectual property, in a way that benefits everyone in the forum. So, far from being selfish, GSP is actually encouraging other people to be selfless like he is to the advantage of all of us. GSP is turning his basket of tomatoes into a salad for the entire community.

Do you understand now?

In the end, whatever GSP decides to do is his prerogative, because it's his information, that he acquired, and you should respect that.


----------



## jadesource

Um Walter, Silver Pro had already sent Manual the information by private Email. Manual was just trying to get him to put it back up for everyone . 
Manual Im a newbie to this site but I will say Silver pro's thoughts about just sitting that kind of hard learned information out for the trollers to grab. and then use it for themselves or charge others for the information. Is very sound thinking I would think that having offered that information for a mere ten posts would be very sound idea. i dont know how it is in your country but here in the good old usa scamming conmen lurk all over the place. Ive been chased off my own jade mine at gun point . Shouldnt the good stuff be emailed privetly to the right people . Just to avoid these type of people taking advantage of it. 10 posts dont seem like much. That being said I dont have 10 posts because Im spending my time learning from you guys and im not really looking for info on silver recovery from film either Im more of a mining type guy. Bill


----------



## walter

My mistake guys, i didn't catch that GSP had already sent the info. Also, I apologize to you Manuel for my earlier comment. That was uncalled for.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Walter:

You have nothing to apologize for,let us shake hands and let us go back to work.Consider me to be one of your friends.

Regards.
Manuel


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank

Chumbawamba:

Oh My God!!!!!!!...you should be a teacher!!!!!....the metaphor of those nice ripe juicy tomatoes is perfect!!!.But you have not considered an aspect...the area of the parcel when the tomatoes are growing...let us suppose that the area and the quality of the tomatoes are proportional to the number of posts that every member has in his belt.What do we have?.

Well,we have a few guy with a huge extension of land with many tonns of those nice ripe,juicy tomatoes,won with their efforts and hard work.

Some guys have a small and rare gardens with exotic fruits and some nice tomatoes but the vast majority has nothing,because they do not have enough land or they do not know how to grow tomatoes.In both cases,the vast majority wants to have more land or learn how to grow tomatoes.Certainly,thereare some guys very ungrateful who are only looking to eat tomatoes regardless of who they are.

The Law,allows everybody grows tomatoes,does not limit the land extension and allows everybody exchange opinios and ideas about tomatoes.

What must we do to improve tomatoes quality and production?.

Should we expropriate all the lands and give them to the guys who own huge extensions of lands and know how to grow tomatoes?

Should we expropriate all tomatoes and give them to the dispossessed to eat or to star a tomato battle?

Should we create a "Tomato Council" that improves the knowledge about tomato`s growing?

Should we shoot the ungrateful guys?

The discussion is open,any idea or opinion is welcome.

Regards.
Manuel


----------



## Scott2357

Ok, while shooting the ungrateful guys seems tempting, all of you into fruits & veggies should trade your gold to me.  I'll trade 1000 to 1 tomatoes for gold. 8) Heck, I'll even show you how to grow your own! :lol:


----------



## jamthe3

Way, Way too Funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## glassmaker

Sorry about dredging this swill back up, but I stumbled across this old thread while exploring the forum and it struck a chord with me. I have run a glassmaking forum for over 10 years and every once in a while this same type of "discussion" comes up. Someone who has worked long and hard to acquire certain highly useful information is hounded and berated by someone else demanding that everything he knows should be posted for all to see and use. Almost invariably, according to the person who wants the info posted, the possessor of the information has absolutely no rights of discretion about whom or how he shares the info, because everyone else has a God-given right to every last bit of his information. Well... **Tough bananas!!* (*wording changed by Harold)

Anyone posting on an information board like this one has every right to post as much - or as little - information about a subject as he/she is comfortable with. They worked to get the information and it is theirs to share or not, with whomever they choose, as that person decides. No one else has a right to tell them they MUST share EVERYTHING they know. It is rude and it is ignorant. 

Sorry about the rant. Over the years of running my own information board this has become one of my pet peeves. 

Brad

P.S. As you can see from my post count, I am also one who doesn't yet qualify for receiving the information discussed above. I am perfectly happy to wait until I have 10 posts to request it.


----------



## butcher

wow now it's bannana's instead of tomatoes? lets just get back to gold and silver. 
I have dropped a jar of silver, copper, ect, powders, cleaned up the mess with paper towels,
trying to figure out the best way to deal with this, without burning off too much of my silver into vapor's, besides all the ground squirels around my property got all my tomatoes this year, I usually have truck loads to give away, had 70 tomatoe plants this year, and them lil bugars got every one, also all my apples pumpkins, potatoes, just about everythingwe grew, we had 6 familys of squirels last year and this year they had about 6 babys each, (guess its trapping time), these things can really pack the stuff away, bought a fifty pound sack of alfalfa pellets, well in one day a squirel packed off 25 pounds of it, well I took the 25 pounds left and put it into a plastic bucket with lid, came back the next day walked by the bucket and out ran that lil bugar from a hole he knawed in the side of the plastic bucket,by the end of the day he packed off the other 25 pounds.

I just hope these ground sqirels don't start looking for my gold and silver.
oops I am off topic this is the gold forum, who care's about my tomatoe's?
I just really like all the information the forum members do share, and really appreciate Juan's and GSP talent and willingness to help us, I feel they are both great guys, and we have all benifited greatly from their being a part of this forum. THANKS.


----------



## glassmaker

glassmaker said:


> snip... **Tough bananas!!* (*wording changed by Harold) ...snip



Apparently my original wording was a little too "colorful". (Sorry Harold.)
I'll keep that in mind in the future.

Brad


----------



## Harold_V

glassmaker said:


> glassmaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> snip... **Tough bananas!!* (*wording changed by Harold) ...snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently my original wording was a little too "colorful". (Sorry Harold.)
> I'll keep that in mind in the future.
> 
> Brad
Click to expand...

Not a problem, and it wasn't anything we don't hear in everyday language, but I try to keep this forum on a level that's above average. After all, most of us are, so I think it's fitting. 

Besides, readers should have more respect for those that can speak properly, without the use of profanity or vulgar comments. Such posts lend credence to the source. 

Those that know me know that I am nothing like what I described. When I speak, I tend to include all kinds of off comments. I choose to avoid them when posting, however. I have to set a high standard, otherwise I would appear to be a hypocrite. I try to ask nothing more from readers than that which I am prepared to offer from myself. 

Harold


----------



## chico369t

i have to agree with GSP: its his info to share or not. anyone who needs the info can ask politely or do the 4 years of research and work that GSP did to originally acquire the knowledge in the first place, or they can contribute to the forum. this being my 1st post: 1 down 9 to go. my thanks to all you smart folks for sharing. i have yet to melt, smelt, crush or curse anything precious....someday soon though

thanks,

Tim


----------



## Palladium

Welcome to the forum Tim.


----------



## goldsilverpro

Oh well, what the hell,

These are average values. They can vary considerably. The names given are those used in the trade. BMX, CMX, and NMX were names given to those types at that time (probably 1979-1980), but they stuck and are still used today. There are other types (circuit board litho, e.g.), but those listed probably make up about 99% of what's available. Most medical x-ray shots have dates on them. I know some of the Litho numbers don't seem to make sense, but they are what are used by buyers in the trade

*Medical X-ray Film:*

Acetate - 1962 and earlier ------------------------------------------ 0.25 tr.oz. Ag/pound of film
BMX (Before Medical X-rays – 1962 to 1976 ------------------ 0.235 tr.oz./pound
CMX (Current Medical X-ray) – 1977 to 1979 ----------------- 0.205 tr.oz./pound
NMX (New Medical X-ray) – 1980 to 1985 --------------------- 0.17 tr.oz./pound
RE (Rare Earth) – 1985 to Present ------------------------------ 0.10 tr.oz./pound
DryView - about 1996 to Present -------------------------------- 0.04 to .10 tr.oz./pound
Rare Earth DRS (Dark Room Scraps) – 1985 to Present -- 0.04 to .11 tr.oz./pound
Cat Scans --------------------------------------------------------------- 0.10 tr.oz./pound
GMX (Green - Rare Earth) - average undeveloped ------------ 0.18 tr.oz./pound

*Litho Film:*

News Litho – 4 mil film thickness – 95% black ----------------- 0.24 tr.oz./pound
A Litho – 4 mil – 85% black ------------------------------------------ 0.20 tr.oz./pound
B Litho – 4 mil – 75% black ------------------------------------------ 0.17 tr.oz./pound
C Litho – 4 mil – 65% black ------------------------------------------ 0.11 tr.oz./pound
Z Litho – 4 mil – 50% black, or less – average value ---------- 0.08 tr.oz./pound
News Litho – 7 mil – 95% black ------------------------------------- 0.13 tr.oz./pound
A Litho – 7 mil – 85% black ------------------------------------------ 0.11 tr.oz./pound
B Litho – 7 mil – 75% black ------------------------------------------ 0.08 tr.oz./pound
C Litho – 7 mil – 65% black ------------------------------------------ 0.05 tr.oz./pound
Z Litho – 7 mil – 50% black, or less – average value ---------- 0.03 tr.oz./pound
Virgin (undeveloped) Litho - 4 mil ---------------------------------- 0.28 tr.oz./pound
Virgin Litho – 7 mil ------------------------------------------------------ 0.15 tr.oz./pound

*Industrial X-ray Film:*

Black Industrial X-ray – average values -------------------------- 0.22 to 0.32 tr.oz./pound
Green (undeveloped) Industrial ------------------------------------- 0.65 tr.oz/pound max.

*Miscellaneous Film:*

Virgin 35mm Film Ends from photo processors (color) ------------ 0.53 tr.oz./pound
Micro Film ---------------------------------------------------------------- 0.08 tr.oz./pound
Micro Fiche --------------------------------------------------------------- 0.08 tr.oz./pound


----------



## Oz

GSP,

That gives those that do not know you a good look at the kind of experience and knowledge they are buying when they purchase your book.


----------



## Harold_V

Oz said:


> GSP,
> 
> That gives those that do not know you a good look at the kind of experience and knowledge they are buying when they purchase your book.


Indeed it does! 

GSP has experience in areas that I could have only hoped to have gone. Those that have an interest in his book should be well served by its purchase. 

Harold


----------



## jamthe3

Wow, that was nice...and the thread's gotten interesting again. If i bug about it for 9 months or so can i get the book for free also  ...seriously though, i'd be interested in your book; if you wanted to send me the info in a pm or on this thread (ie: price, topics) it would be appreciated.

ps...thx so much for all you've shared on the forum (from all ya'all for that matter I'm appreciative of it all; and should you choose to keep some things to yourself....so be it, apparently gardening's back in style and quite profitable to boot, I hear tomatos have gone sky high!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## ΩPhoenix

goldsilverpro said:


> Oh well, what the hell,
> 
> These are average values. They can vary considerably. The names given are those used in the trade. BMX, CMX, and NMX were names given to those types at that time (probably 1979-1980), but they stuck and are still used today. There are other types (circuit board litho, e.g.), but those listed probably make up about 99% of what's available. Most medical x-ray shots have dates on them. I know some of the Litho numbers don't seem to make sense, but they are what are used by buyers in the trade
> 
> *Medical X-ray Film:*
> 
> Acetate - 1962 and earlier ------------------------------------------ 0.25 tr.oz. Ag/pound of film
> BMX (Before Medical X-rays – 1962 to 1976 ------------------ 0.235 tr.oz./pound
> CMX (Current Medical X-ray) – 1977 to 1979 ----------------- 0.205 tr.oz./pound
> NMX (New Medical X-ray) – 1980 to 1985 --------------------- 0.17 tr.oz./pound
> RE (Rare Earth) – 1985 to Present ------------------------------ 0.10 tr.oz./pound
> DryView - about 1996 to Present -------------------------------- 0.04 to .10 tr.oz./pound
> Rare Earth DRS (Dark Room Scraps) – 1985 to Present -- 0.04 to .11 tr.oz./pound
> Cat Scans --------------------------------------------------------------- 0.10 tr.oz./pound
> GMX (Green - Rare Earth) - average undeveloped ------------ 0.18 tr.oz./pound
> 
> *Litho Film:*
> 
> News Litho – 4 mil film thickness – 95% black ----------------- 0.24 tr.oz./pound
> A Litho – 4 mil – 85% black ------------------------------------------ 0.20 tr.oz./pound
> B Litho – 4 mil – 75% black ------------------------------------------ 0.17 tr.oz./pound
> C Litho – 4 mil – 65% black ------------------------------------------ 0.11 tr.oz./pound
> Z Litho – 4 mil – 50% black, or less – average value ---------- 0.08 tr.oz./pound
> News Litho – 7 mil – 95% black ------------------------------------- 0.13 tr.oz./pound
> A Litho – 7 mil – 85% black ------------------------------------------ 0.11 tr.oz./pound
> B Litho – 7 mil – 75% black ------------------------------------------ 0.08 tr.oz./pound
> C Litho – 7 mil – 65% black ------------------------------------------ 0.05 tr.oz./pound
> Z Litho – 7 mil – 50% black, or less – average value ---------- 0.03 tr.oz./pound
> Virgin (undeveloped) Litho - 4 mil ---------------------------------- 0.28 tr.oz./pound
> Virgin Litho – 7 mil ------------------------------------------------------ 0.15 tr.oz./pound
> 
> *Industrial X-ray Film:*
> 
> Black Industrial X-ray – average values -------------------------- 0.22 to 0.32 tr.oz./pound
> Green (undeveloped) Industrial ------------------------------------- 0.65 tr.oz/pound max.
> 
> *Miscellaneous Film:*
> 
> Virgin 35mm Film Ends from photo processors (color) ------------ 0.53 tr.oz./pound
> Micro Film ---------------------------------------------------------------- 0.08 tr.oz./pound
> Micro Fiche --------------------------------------------------------------- 0.08 tr.oz./pound




Thanks for helping me find answers goldsilverpro , you are a great teacher...


----------



## goldsilverpro

Thanks for being on here and sharing information. I read some of your writings on your blog and thought they were good. Where are pages 1-13? I assume they are about the dissolving.


----------



## harrisvh

My thanks for these numbers. I would likely have been lurking for years before I made it to 10 posts


----------

